# Got my first mod



## Caveman (17/3/16)

Got my first mod today. IStick 100W TC. Was going to wait until payday but I just couldn't wait anymore. Super Stoked. Ordered from http://atomize.co.za/ yesterday and I must say what a pleasant experience, thanks @ATOMIZE.CO.ZA . I emailed them with some questions and they got back to me within 10 minutes, the service was great.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/16)

Congrats @Caveman 
Enjoy

Tell us what your first juice was you vaped on it?


----------



## Caveman (17/3/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Caveman
> Enjoy
> 
> Tell us what your first juice was you vaped on it?



Thanks  I already love it.. First juice was Moonlight by Orion


----------



## Andre (17/3/16)

Great stuff. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Stosta (17/3/16)

Caveman said:


> Got my first mod today. IStick 100W TC. Was going to wait until payday but I just couldn't wait anymore. Super Stoked. Ordered from http://atomize.co.za/ yesterday and I must say what a pleasant experience, thanks @ATOMIZE.CO.ZA . I emailed them with some questions and they got back to me within 10 minutes, the service was great.


That's a really slick looking setup! Way to go @Caveman !


----------



## Stevape;) (17/3/16)

Congratulations happy Vaping


----------



## Silent Echo (17/3/16)

Nice man, enjoy it!


----------



## NewOobY (17/3/16)

awesome setup dude, you are nicely future proof man - howz that moonlight? For me it is freaking amazing, was my ADV for quite a while. Happy days


----------



## Chezzig (17/3/16)

Congrats @Caveman  Enjoy... The First of many .


----------



## Caveman (17/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> awesome setup dude, you are nicely future proof man - howz that moonlight? For me it is freaking amazing, was my ADV for quite a while. Happy days



I'm really enjoying the moonlight, finding it a little bit too pineapply for my taste though. But I have it as part of my nightly sweet vape lol.. I want to try the Peanut Butter from Orion next. Sounds amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/3/16)

Caveman said:


> I'm really enjoying the moonlight, finding it a little bit too pineapply for my taste though. But I have it as part of my nightly sweet vape lol.. I want to try the Peanut Butter from Orion next. Sounds amazing


awesome man, yep i'm over pineapple vapes now - I'm properly on my DIY that I call Serial Dreams - it's a bowl of milk and cereal topped with red cherries - It's freaking amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (17/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> awesome man, yep i'm over pineapple vapes now - I'm properly on my DIY that I call Serial Dreams - it's a bowl of milk and cereal topped with red cherries - It's freaking amazing.



I've been vaping my DIY Strawberries and Cream for a few days now. Not amazing but it is very good. About to order my next batch of concentrates for my next bunch of recipes. That Serial Dreams sounds amazing for sure, I find myself a very big fan of sweet and dessert flavors, I don't like tobacco much at all, which is what I thought I would go for initially. Maybe I can pry that recipe from you

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

